# favourite foreign films?



## ductapemyheartt (Jun 19, 2007)

for all of you out there, list your favourite foreign films. 
mine are:
l'auberge espagnole
he loves me, he loves me not [all time favourite movie EVER]
the science of sleep
amelie[duh!]
dirty pretty things

what can i say, i am an audrey tautou loverrrrr. 
who else likes her?


----------



## psychobabble23 (Jun 20, 2007)

i looooooove life is beautiful. its my favorite film of all time


----------



## KAIA (Jun 20, 2007)

*Amores perros (my favorite movie) (mexico)
* run lola run (germany)
* la mujer de mi hermano (chile/peru)
* Tesis (Spain)

ohh i wanna watch the  science of sleep since i LOVE (WITH ALL MY HEART AND SOUL ) Gael Garcia Bernal


----------



## Ernie (Jun 20, 2007)

All of Pedro Almodóvar's movies, especially:
Woman on the Verge of a Nervous Breakdown
All About my Mother
Volver

Others, in no particular order:
Indochine
Adolphe
La Femme d'a Cote
Breaking the Waves
The Horseman on the Roof
Babettes Feast
The Curse of the Golden Flower
Farewell My Concubine 
Billy Elliot
Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
Tampopo
Adele H.
Le Professeur

and about a million more....


----------



## PeachyKeen (Jun 20, 2007)

the science of sleep is my new fave!!!


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Jun 20, 2007)

Mr. & Mrs. Iyer,  Das Experiment, Dirty Pretty Things, Sholay, Delicatessen... 
and there's and Egyptian mivoe I loved, but I can't remember the name...


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jun 20, 2007)

Babbette's Feast (France)
Waking Ned Devine (Ireland)
Maria, Full of Grace (Columbia)
City of God (Brazil)


----------



## User49 (Jun 20, 2007)

amelie


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 20, 2007)

OoOoOo Nice topic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La fille sur le pont (The Girl on the Bridge,1999 version) 
Wintersleepers 
City of the Lost Children 
Forbidden City Cop, Kung Fu Hustle (Anything by Stephen Chow) 
Eat Drink Man Woman 
The Scent of Green Papaya 
Three Colours: Blue 
Run Lola Run 
Amalie 
Iron Monkey 
Hero 
Once Upon a Time in China series (Most of Jet Li's Hong Kong films actually) 
Pretty much anything by Wong Kar Wai (Fallen Angels, Chung King Express etc..) 
La Femme Nakita 
Pans Labyrinth 
Nochnoy Dozor (Nightwatch) 
Mr.Vampire 
That's all I can think of right now.


----------



## Trashionista (Jun 20, 2007)

Delicatessen
The Cook the thief, his wife and her lover
Swimming Pool
The Piano Teacher


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jun 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PeachyKeen* 

 
_the science of sleep is my new fave!!!_

 

uhhhhh me too! 
i am in love with gael garcia bernal!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 20, 2007)

Son de Mar - Spain
Il Postino - Italy
I can't think of the others. I will update later.


----------



## greatscott2000 (Jun 20, 2007)

A bout de Souffle ( France)
Science de reve ( France)
My Sassy Girl ( S.Korean)
Please Teach me English (S. Korean)
Pan's Labyrinth ( Spain)


----------



## Trashionista (Jun 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greatscott2000* 

 
_A bout de Souffle ( France)
Science de reve ( France)
My Sassy Girl ( S.Korean)
Please Teach me English (S. Korean)
Pan's Labyrinth ( Spain)_

 
I LOVE MY Sassy Girl! Did you know that they're doing an American Remake starring Cameron Diaz or something like that. Not sure how I feel about that.


----------



## aziajs (Jun 20, 2007)

I haven't seen too many.  I did like Amelie alot.  It was so cute and odd.  I just saw Murder starring Mallika Sherawat.  I really liked that.  There are several Bollywood movies that I have in my Netflix cue.


----------



## gracetre123 (Jun 20, 2007)

life is beautiful
mar adentro


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 20, 2007)

hehe yay!

Pan's Labrynth
Amelie
letters from Iwo Jima


----------



## triccc (Jun 20, 2007)

Visitor Q
Stacy
Imprint
Pans Labyrinth
Suicide Club (circle)
Happiness of the Katakuris
Aftermath
The Host
Versus
Ichi the killer


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 20, 2007)

como agua para chocolate (mexico) my all time fave!!
pan's labyrinth
volver


----------



## d_flawless (Jun 20, 2007)

awesome thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anything almodovar, he's my fav. director ever!
i'm surprised no one mentioned "y tu mama tambien", unless i missed it
dancer in the dark (it's in english, but i'm pretty sure it's foreign)
les enfants du paradis (wayyy old, circa 1930s)


----------



## Trashionista (Jun 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *triccc* 

 
_Visitor Q
Stacy
Imprint
Pans Labyrinth
Suicide Club (circle)
Happiness of the Katakuris
Aftermath
The Host
Versus
Ichi the killer_

 

OMG Happiness of the Katakuris and Ichi the Killer!!!!! YESSSS. I KNEW I loved you! hehehe.


----------



## KAIA (Jun 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ductapemyheartt* 

 
_uhhhhh me too! 
i am in love with gael garcia bernal!_

 
Well Gael is mine!!!! syke... i wish
I'm such a dummy!!!!! i completely forgot about this great great awesome spanish movie..
" Los amantes del circulo polar" (Lovers of the arctic circle)
This movie really makes me believe in Love/coincidence.. amazing story.. 
"y tu mama tambien" is a good movie as well.
" la mala educacion"(bad education) is very good movie, kinda sickly and controversial but good...


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jun 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 

 
_como agua para chocolate (mexico) my all time fave!!
pan's labyrinth
volver_

 
we had to watch como aqua para chocolate in spanish class this year! it was fantastic!


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jun 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KAIA* 

 
_Well Gael is mine!!!! syke... i wish
I'm such a dummy!!!!! i completely forgot about this great great awesome spanish movie..
" Los amantes del circulo polar" (Lovers of the arctic circle)
This movie really makes me believe in Love/coincidence.. amazing story.. 
"y tu mama tambien" is a good movie as well.
" la mala educacion"(bad education) is very good movie, kinda sickly and controversial but good..._

 
hehehe. if gael garcia bernal and audrey tautou would make gods and goddesses together. they are btoh sooo hot!


----------



## triccc (Jun 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Trashionista* 

 
_OMG Happiness of the Katakuris and Ichi the Killer!!!!! YESSSS. I KNEW I loved you! hehehe._

 

haha! i love almost everything takashi miike has directed! everything I've seen at least!


----------



## SuSana (Jun 21, 2007)

Y Tu Mama Tambien, Amores Perros, El Crimen del Padre Amaro, City of God...etc.  There are lots of good foreign films.  Oh Maria Full of Grace is really good, opens your eyes to the extent people will go to leave their country/help their family out.


----------



## triccc (Jun 21, 2007)

oh, i forgot one.

Satya


----------



## psychobabble23 (Jun 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ductapemyheartt* 

 
_we had to watch como aqua para chocolate in spanish class this year! it was fantastic!_

 
aahhh i remember that movie! i hated it!!

i think it was just bc i didnt like any of their decisions and they all pissed me off and mr aznar kinda ruined it with his "symbols" thing.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jun 25, 2007)

Anything by Almodovar. He's genius.


----------



## user79 (Jun 25, 2007)

Irreversible (France)
La Haine (France)
Maria Full of Grace
Der Untergang (Germany)
Rouge (France)
Swimming Pool (France)
Y Ta Maman Tambien (Mexico)
Ghost in the Shell (Japan)


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 27, 2007)

I will update later but my favorites are

Like Water for Chocolate
Tesis
Cinema Paradiso
Sex y Lucia
La Mala Educacion
Amores Peros
La Mujer de mi Hermano
Y Tu Mama Tambien
City of God
Taste of Others


----------



## greatscott2000 (Jul 1, 2007)

I think that anything with Takeshi Kaneshiro (sp?) in it is great. He is dreamy.


----------



## chameleonmary (Jul 4, 2007)

another vite for amelie

and i loved run lola run as well


----------



## Ernie (Jul 28, 2007)

I've recently seen these movies and loved them:

Nowhere in Africa (true story, won Oscar)
La Mome (The life story of singer Edith Piaf)
The Lives of Others
Black Book


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ernie* 

 
_.......La Mome (The life story of singer Edith Piaf)
......_

 
DH and I have been waiting to see this.  I adore her!  Glad to hear it was a good flick.  Did you see in the cinema or dvd?


----------



## vina (Jul 29, 2007)

old boy 
Lady Vengeance<333333
run lola run
city of god <3333333


----------



## milamonster (Nov 4, 2007)

WHAT A GREAT TOPIC, imma have to netflix these!!

Indian films:
Guru, Sarkar, Kuch Na Kaho, Bluffmaster
French:
Amelie, Russian Dolls (sequel)
Spanish Apartment

Spain:
Volver

Korean:
3 iron


some others:
como agua para chocolate


----------



## frocher (Nov 4, 2007)

.....


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Nov 4, 2007)

anyone ever seen 'big girls dont cry'? 
i just rented that a few weeks ago and really enjoyed it.


----------



## captodometer (Nov 5, 2007)

Shallow Grave
Trainspotting
Life is Beautiful (Italy)
Godzilla (Japan)
Ringu (Japan)
Maria Full of Grace (Mexico?)
Muriel's Wedding (Australia)
The Englishman Who Went Up a Hill But Came Down a Mountain
Whale Rider (New Zealand)
Quills
The Full Monty
28 Days Later
Amelie (France)
Love Actually
Waking Ned Divine
Shawn of the Dead


----------



## captodometer (Nov 5, 2007)

duplicate post deleted


----------



## pinkhandgrenade (Nov 5, 2007)

trainsopping, but it isn't really foreign.

SUSPIRIA.  I LOVE Dario Argento.

Amelie, and pretty much anything with Audrey Tatou.

Aiki or Aikido--can't remember.

and there are a few italian, french, and tagalog filsm i can't remember the titles of!


----------



## Bonbonroz (Nov 5, 2007)

La Vita è bella (Italy)
Balzac and the little Chinese seamstress (China)
Forrest Gump (US)
Out of Rosenheim [Bagdad Café here in France] (Germany)
Der Himmel über Berlin (France&Germany)
The Pianist (France,UK,Germany&Poland)
Pane e tulipani (Italy)
Monty Python and the Holy Grail (UK)
The King and I (US, old movie with Deborah Kerr and Yul Brynner)
Spirited Away (Japan, okej this is not a movie but anyway)
The Nightmare before Christmas (US, same as previous)

And so many more!!!


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Nov 5, 2007)

im in an italian cinema class and i swear every movie we watch has me so emotional!

i love ...
cinema paradisco and Life is Beautiful and Facing windows 
.....so far


----------



## pinkhandgrenade (Nov 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Love Always Ivy* 

 
_im in an italian cinema class and i swear every movie we watch has me so emotional!

i love ...
cinema paradisco and Life is Beautiful and Facing windows 
.....so far_

 
okay, maybe you can help me.  this thread got me thinkiing about an italian film i vaguely remember seeing a few years ago.

it takes place in the summertime, it's ab9out a girl and her aunt, or somehting along those lines.  the girl goes on a trip with a group of people, and i want to say her name is cinnamon.  or maybe the word cinnamon is in the title.  and it's one of those coming of age stories or something.

and bonbonroz,  pane e tulipani is fantastic


----------



## Bonbonroz (Nov 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkhandgrenade* 

 
_okay, maybe you can help me. this thread got me thinkiing about an italian film i vaguely remember seeing a few years ago.

it takes place in the summertime, it's ab9out a girl and her aunt, or somehting along those lines. the girl goes on a trip with a group of people, and i want to say her name is cinnamon. or maybe the word cinnamon is in the title. and it's one of those coming of age stories or something.

and bonbonroz, pane e tulipani is fantastic_

 
This film is "Ginger and Cinnamon" by Daniele Luchetti (2003), I didn't watch it but seems good!


----------



## captodometer (Nov 5, 2007)

pinkhandgrenade said:


> trainsopping, but it isn't really foreign.
> 
> Why not? I was actually kind of wondering about everyone's definition of "foreign film" as I was reading this thread.
> 
> ...


----------



## pinkhandgrenade (Nov 5, 2007)

idk why trainspotting dosn't strike me as foreign.  maybe because it's in english.  haha.

as for the italian film aboout the cinnamon girl, it's called ginger and cinnamon.  cute movie.  or at least, i remember it to be cute.  i think i was busy making out with some guy in my italian class when we were watching it.  during class.  oh college.  or some guy who wasn't in my class but was there with me. either way.  totally wasn't paying attention.

and there's a french film i like.  monsieur ibrahim et something something something.  long title.


----------



## frocher (Nov 5, 2007)

......


----------



## Bonbonroz (Nov 5, 2007)

It's called "Monsieur Ibrahim et les fleurs du Coran", and yes it is with Omar Sharif. Very good film!


----------



## lovesittxx (Nov 6, 2007)

Ichi the Killer
Pan's Labrinyth
Irreversible
Cannibal Holocaust (okay, not my favorite, but I liked it)


----------



## eulchen (Nov 7, 2007)

Monsieur Ibrahim is lovely, i agree

In China they eat dogs / Old men in new cars (Denmark)
The Green Butchers (Denmark)
most of the Olsen Gang movies (Denmark)
The Host (South Korea)
Life is beautiful (Italy)
Taxi (France)
Saving Grace (UK)
Trainspotting (UK)
Dogville (US? director Lars von Trier is danish, but i dont know where the movie was filmed)
Snatch (UK)
Chocolat (France)
Monthy Python´s Life of Bryan (UK)
Letters from Iwo Jima (Japan/US)

Fifth Element (US. is foreign for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
Pulp Fiction (dito)
Kill Bill (dito)

lots and lots and lots more I love, but I cant remember them all. *is movie junkie*
German movies I like:
Lola rennt (Run, Lola, Run)
Der Eisbär. (not Knut but Til Schweiger)
Good Bye, Lenin!


Still have to see Amelie, Perfume and Pans Labyrinth.

and i saw king of california last week, which i think is pretty good as well.


----------



## noturavgurl (Nov 7, 2007)

i am a HUGE HUGE HUGEEEE fan of kim ki duk. his movies are works of art!
samaritan girl is probably my favorite..it has that song clair de lune..like the mac e/s from the moonbathe collection, which YOU KNOW, i had to have. =)


----------



## Simply Elegant (Nov 7, 2007)

Tsotsi.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Nov 9, 2007)

Most American movies I like action or horror. Resident Evil series, Matrix series, Kill Bill, Grindhouse, and some others. Jennifer was really cool to watch, and extremely creepy.  

I'm Bahraini so I think US films are foreign... Bollywood films are foreign too but I like way too many of them to list, lol. Cinemas show both Hollywood and Bollywood films in Bahrain. I haven't seen many Norwegian films... so far only Kill Buljo and Fritt Vilt.

Lady Snowblood is my favorite Japanese film. Infection, Curse of the Golden Flower (Chinese), Parasite Eve, and One Missed Call are really awesome too.


----------



## j_absinthe (Nov 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovesittxx* 

 
_Ichi the Killer
Pan's Labrinyth
Irreversible
Cannibal Holocaust (okay, not my favorite, but I liked it)_

 
We have extremely similiar tastes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd like to add onto that:

Salo (120 Days in Sodom)
Irreversible
Delicatessan
Born Into Brothels
Blind Beast


----------



## jenee.sum (Nov 9, 2007)

*At the Threshold of an Era* (entire series, Chinese) -- this shit made me cry, and is the most expensive Chinese tv series ever made
*File of Justice* (entire series, Chinese) -- awweeeesommeeeeee
*Investigation Files* (entire series, Chinese) -- my family and I use to stay up till like 4 in the morning watching this shit on tape LOL
*Endless Love*...aka. The Fairytale of Autumn or Autumn in my Heart (S.Korean) -- oh man this shit made me BALLLLL like a bitch!!!! hate Korean dramas for their sappy sad heart breaking shit that makes everyone cry!! but ohhh so goooood!

I think that's it. Gotta love the oldies.


----------

